
Python Web Framework Session Management: from LFR to RCE - craigkerstiens
http://vudang.com/2013/01/python-web-framework-from-lfr-to-rce/
======
bigeagle_xd
Oh my god

~~~
zer01
Pretty much my reaction. Who the fuck uses pickle to maintain state!?

Answer: Apparently everybody.

